

Start-ups: Looking for an awesome Web/iOS designer? Email me :) - shahed

I've been working as a contracted designer for a few months and have been working on my own start-up for ever a year now.<p>I'm always looking to take on big challenges, and working on something that will one day change the world.<p>Dribbble: http://dribbble.com/viatask
Email: shahedkhan30@gmail.com<p>I also have other iOS screens I've designed in the past, would love to send them to you if you're interested.<p>Cheers!
======
shahed
Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/viatask> Email: shahedkhan30@gmail.com

------
randyjlee
How about me? <http://dribbble.com/Randyj.Lee>

